# Pilote Galaxy 75MX Full Beam problem



## androx869 (Feb 2, 2010)

Hi

We have recently inherited the above 1993 Galaxy MX from my late FIL.

It would appear that in order to get her through the MOT he replaced the fuse, they tested it, past it, and on they went

Reason I mentioned this is that the passenger side fuse blows after a short spell of operation, so there is obviously a problem there somewhere.

Is it an earthing problem from the light unit (they are separate from the main headlamp) ? or something more serious.

Also the drivers side headlamp has come unseated at the top, can anyone recommend a suitable glue to stick it back on!

thanks

Andy


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Andy

Our pilote A class has the standard Fiat / Peugeot headlamp units, so it could be checked out easily by a franchised garage or electrical depot. 

Hope the rest of the 'van is fine
8)


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

Start at one end and work back. Check the lamp housing doesn't have a short, then check the big plug that connects it to the loom and workback.


----------

